# erection issues



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone have tips on this for me?? My wife and I have been happily married for 10yrs. We usually have a great sex life but lately I have had some issues either getting it up or keeping it up. If its just a BJ or HJ I usually don't have an issue but when intercourse is involved the problem surfaces. Can't decide if its more mental or physical. I could be hard from a BJ then I will take a few minutes to go down on (which I love) and I instantly lose my erection. Or if I know sex is coming like when we get a hotel room or go on a date night or vacation I can't get it up which I guess is from the "pressure" of performing which is silly since its my wife orb10yrs. 
Even when its hard enough for sex it just doesn't feel like its at max hardness which is frustrating as hell. Wondering is cialis or something would help but I'm only in my mid 30s so I wonder if need should be necessary. Lastly, when i lose my erection it makes me freak out more then it never happens. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

I've had to deal with this as a prostate cancer victim. If I'm trying to get the job done without drugs, it's sometimes problematic. However, Cialis, Viagra, and Levitra all work very well. They hand out prescriptions for this like candy. Get some. While you're at it, have them check your testosterone levels. Also, take up natural bodybuilding. This will usually raise your endogenous testosterone.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm not a young man anymore and used to get a hardon if I even thought of a girl. now, it takes a little more to get it and keep it. I have been using penis rings, you can get them about anywhere, even Walmart and CVS.
They help a lot.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 24, 2012)

jealoushubby said:


> Anyone have tips on this for me?? My wife and I have been happily married for 10yrs. We usually have a great sex life but lately I have had some issues either getting it up or keeping it up. If its just a BJ or HJ I usually don't have an issue but when intercourse is involved the problem surfaces. Can't decide if its more mental or physical. I could be hard from a BJ then I will take a few minutes to go down on (which I love) and I instantly lose my erection. Or if I know sex is coming like when we get a hotel room or go on a date night or vacation I can't get it up which I guess is from the "pressure" of performing which is silly since its my wife orb10yrs.
> Even when its hard enough for sex it just doesn't feel like its at max hardness which is frustrating as hell. Wondering is cialis or something would help but I'm only in my mid 30s so I wonder if need should be necessary. Lastly, when i lose my erection it makes me freak out more then it never happens. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



My boyfriend is 35 and we've been together 5 years; he is experiencing a similiar issue. He can fairly readily maintain an erection and eventually orgasm when I give him oral, but tends to lose his erection (or have a lesser one) when we have actual sex. The first time it happened, he was stressed out and depressed and distracted, which was likely the cause of it. Then he became worried it would happen again, which stressed him out and distracted him, and the cycle started.

First thing I'd do is talk to your wife about it outside of the bedroom. You don't have to make a big deal out of it; just let her know you've been experiencing this issue and it's maybe given you a little performance anxiety. Don't let it go on without talking to her, or she may wonder if it's somehow her fault. Telling her will take some of that pressure off you: she knows it can happen and you can both be prepared and not take it too seriously or get stressed during the act. Ask her to do this for you: when you lose your erection during sex, you can take a few moments to relax while she works you back up with a BJ or handjob, then get back to business. Work on this together and it'll likely improve if the issue really is mainly mental.

I don't know if I'd turn to erection drugs just yet. It's likely not ED; it's probably more of a mental thing. If you're experiencing any other issues (like depression/moodiness, weight gain or muscle loss, fogginess/poor memory, less sex drive, lack of energy, etc) lately, it wouldn't hurt to test your testosterone levels. I think this is a good thing for guys in their mid-thirties to early forties to start doing if they want to maintain a healthy sex life and overall wellbeing. Either way, I think you're just fine! You can certainly fix this and it's a common problem.  Don't stress. Good luck.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Definitely talk to your doc. There are a number of medical issues which might be involved, including serious ones like heart disease or diabetes. It is best to get a thorough checkup to be sure there is nothing which needs to be addressed.

(The #1 correlation for men for long life is an annual checkup!!!)

Prostatitis could be a factor. A lot of things can cause it, and it has nothing to do with prostate cancer. If there are other symptoms the doc might treat you with a course of antibiotics.

Psych issues are possible. Definitely as someone already said talk to your wife about it. If you sag in the middle of something, try something else right away.

The drugs work great for the right kinds of causes. Ask about Staxyn, which is a very quick acting version of Levitra which disolves on your tongue. It is effective in about 15 minutes, though the instructions say take it at least 30 before sexual activity. What is nice about it is that you don't have to plan well in advance. Other meds all say to take them at least an hour before sexual activity. Staxyn is fast enough to take it just before you jump in bed.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

A lot of the prescription drugs like viagra and cialis will be going generic in the next couple of months as most
Insurance companies do not cover the cost which can be very expensive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mostlyhappy02 (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you a smoker or over weight? I think either of those two conditions could cause not enough blood circulation down there.


----------



## lovinmyhubby223 (Jan 31, 2012)

My husband started having erection issues about a year and a half ago and when to see his Dr. The problem was his testosterone levels. His Dr said that as a man ages, the amount of testosterone in his body gradually declines. This natural decline starts after age 30 and continues throughout life. 

His levels weren’t low enough to warrant testosterone replacement therapy but he did give him a prescription for Viagra and it helped immensely. 

I would say see your Dr. and have some tests done to see if there’s a medical problem that could be causing the erection issues.


----------

